# Anyone have a Triple Critter Nation?



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a double critter nation and another double in my closet. Currently I don't have the space for a quad but I was thinking about maybe expanding upwards and using my 162 on top of my DCN ... had anyone here done this? Any pros or cons or thoughts on this?


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I remeber someone who had her critter nation four high and two wide all connected, it seemed to work okay. I can't give you much more then that though, sorry.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seen many people do it, there is actually a guy in my area on craigslist trying to sell a Triple Ferret nation for $360. The only down fall I can see is the Height. I mean each cage is 2 feet, so without the stand its 6 feet tall, and with the stand its 7 to 8 feet tall. Unless your 6 feet tall, you'll need a step stool, and while for someone like me I can understand one for say a 5 1/2 to 6 foot tall cage (I'm only 5 feet) for an over 6 foot tall cage I can just see accidents happening, you falling off the step stool, the pans falling, not sure if it would be secure but Maybe even the cage falling over.

Anyways I wouldn't do it personally, Though if for the third level you had no pan in the middle (So a very tall section) and hanged up like litter pans, Bird perches, and that stuff it might work out, that might reduce the chance of falling off a step stool while cleaning the cage. You would probably have to take the stand off it though. I just don't think a cage over 6 foot would be very Ideal for most people.

I've seen people do it with Super pet cages, especially back when they have the Bubble stoppers (They stopped making and selling them for some reason), but maybe you could get some Ferretrail tubes or PVC pipe if you have room in different areas of your house and make a "walk way" from each cage. I've seen people do it by using Wire mesh and PVC pipe, it could work. You could also maybe get some large Plastic tubs, modify them, and by using Ferretrails and/or PVC pipe on the storage area of the Critter nation put the tubs there so have more room, I've seen people do stuff like that with other cages. Though you would probably want someone who is a good welder so that you can attach the Bars that you took off so that you can put it back on when you have room (Not sure how well that would work though). Though if you ever get a Quad and you've already done the plastic tub idea they'll have even More room, and then you'll be able to connect the tubs. Just an idea.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I decided to try it ... I only need a chair when I clean it otherwise I can just reach  its very secure I actually will be posting pictures on my photo thread


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is my TCN


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks nice, that's lucky for you, I have to stand on a chair or step stool for a double critter nation (reason I don't have one yet minus the price). Btw there are a Lot of water bottles, how many rats do you have?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I only have 4 but one is a senior and I don't want to make him travel far for water  I am short too only 5 3

I am thinking it needs more hammocks ... it looks kinda bare


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

That looks amazing! And sturdy! The one I saw was clipped to the wall. I'm about the same height, one of those chinchilla stair things might be enough for you to clean it easily and since Apollo is getting old it could double as steps for him. A chair seems kind of scary to clean on..


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He surprisingly still gets around well when he wants to lol. Actually we have solid wood chairs they are very secure  but thank you for the concern. I do worry about when I will need to deep clean it


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, that's huge! I bet your ratties are having a blast in that! If only I would be allowed a cage THAT big! I'm getting a fairly big cage and I'll be modifying that. But this cage is amazing! Good luck with your ratties in the future! And I hope their enjoying their cage, I would very much doubt it if they didn't  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks  I think they like it Ans everyone is getting around it well.


----------

